# Do you remember your first scent?



## kissacid (Jul 31, 2005)

Has your fragrance preference remained or has it changed drastically since then? Do you still revisit it, or does it repulse you now?

Mine were both Cacharel (it was the 80's!) - Anais anais and Loulou. Anais makes me gag now.... Loulou am not so sure - haven't had a whiff of it so I can barely remember, although I'd guess it'd be too sweet for me now.

I now love Michael, Hypnotic Poison, La Chasse, Angel(Lily)...and I realise I pretty much have chosen orientals and tropical white florals most of my life...I have strayed in different degrees, once being into Issey Miyake and the whole clean fresh movement...but the heady scent of jasmine and ylang ylang always lures me back!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 31, 2005)

HAHAH anis anis was one of my first and I think it smells like old ladiies now!! Also Beautiful was one of my firsts and I cant stand it on me, but my best friend wears it and it smells good on her!

I have a good chemistry so I can pretty much wear anything and it willl smell good on me, I remember when I was younger and my dad loved the scent poison on me. I couldnt take it then, and still hate it now!

Now im more into sweeter smelling scents, like Tommy Bahama, Michael Kors, Pink Sugar, Escada Island kiss or whatever the name is, YSL BAbydoll, Cacharel noa fleur, Gucci II, Gucci Envy Me, Curious, and the list goes on and on and on..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 31, 2005)

My first perfume was Cacharel Anais Anais and at the time I loved it now I can't stand it.

Now I love Angel, Chanel Chance, Dior Addict and MAC Turquatic.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 31, 2005)

ops:  I was a total 80's girl, and Exclamation was my favorite perfume.  I can't stand it now, but I guess I still favor the sweet scents.  My favorite is Pink Sugar, and I also love YSL Babydoll, Dessert Taste, any sweet Demeter fragrances, oh, and one that doesn't fit into the sweet group - I love Prada's new fragrance.  Mmm, amber and patchouli.  It is just such a classic scent.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2005)

my 1st was cabotine de gres! i LOVED it then and i ADORE it now!!!!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 3, 2005)

not sure if it was the first but I remember Anais Anais! back in the eighties, haha. i have no idea how it smells like now...


----------



## Dawn (Aug 3, 2005)

Loves Baby Soft....  am I aging myself??  Dawn


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Loves Baby Soft....  am I aging myself??  Dawn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, loves baby soft was my first scent also


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Aug 4, 2005)

My first scent was Sunflowers lol my parents bought it for me after a dance recital once my favorite these days are, Burberry Brit, Dolce and Gabanna Light Blue, Ralph Lauren Blue and Dior Addict.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_lol, loves baby soft was my first scent also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh, thank ghu!!!

me three!!!


----------



## kare31 (Aug 23, 2005)

Haha, my first perfume was Debbie Gibson's electric youth.  Don't think i ever wore it, just kept it my drawer because i loved Debbie Gibson.


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm another Love's Baby Soft... got one right now on sitting next to my 25 others in rotation.  I like to keep it around b/c it reminds me of simpler times when my biggest worry was learning how to shave my legs! ; )


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Clean and it's still Clean.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_





ops:  I was a total 80's girl, and Exclamation was my favorite perfume.  I can't stand it now, but I guess I still favor the sweet scents.  My favorite is Pink Sugar, and I also love YSL Babydoll, Dessert Taste, any sweet Demeter fragrances, oh, and one that doesn't fit into the sweet group - I love Prada's new fragrance.  Mmm, amber and patchouli.  It is just such a classic scent._

 

LOL!! MINE TO!!  That's so damn FUNNY!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissacid* 
_Has your fragrance preference remained or has it changed drastically since then? Do you still revisit it, or does it repulse you now?

Mine were both Cacharel (it was the 80's!) - Anais anais and Loulou. Anais makes me gag now.... Loulou am not so sure - haven't had a whiff of it so I can barely remember, although I'd guess it'd be too sweet for me now._

 
LouLou was the first one I ever bought for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I found a mini bottle of it the other day under my bathroom sink and it still smelled good (guess because it's pretty cool & dark under there lol!) Other scents out of my past include Sunflowers, Givenchy's Amarige, Tuscany Per Donna, some of the Liz Claiborne that was in the triangle bottle...too many lol!

Now I like MAC MV2, Burberry Brit, Pink Sugar, Pilar & Lucy Exact Friction of Stars, Serendipitous, lots of CSPs...still too many to list I guess.  I never realized what a fragrance ho I am


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 27, 2005)

I did the CK One thing in middle school, advanced to Abercrombie (just because it was the scent to have--it was soooo not "me") in high school, and I finally settled on Chanel Chance. My whole family wears Chanel--my mom is obsessed with No. 19, my dad does the Allure for men, and Chance I feel was MADE for me!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 27, 2005)

when i first started using fragrance, it was cheap body spray haha. HEY now, i was like 12. anyways, it was cotton candy and i LOVED it. until it was almost 17 and i found bath and body works...now i'm all about the vanilla and brown sugar stuff ;D


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 28, 2005)

I used to love Bath & Body works stuff, and I think I first started using Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden and Exclamation! (horrid, yes I know)! =P


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Loves Baby Soft....  am I aging myself??  Dawn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I remember that one! Didn't they have a lemon version also?  My first scent was "Oh de London". I still remember those great Yardley ads. I'm really aging myself. (You should see the Oh de London prices on ebay.


----------



## WestEndGirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Add another one who's aging herself! I wore Love's Baby Soft and something called Trouble. I was a big fan of those classic scents from the '80s, like Verve and Ciara. I was also known to wear Electric Youth often


----------



## Sanne (Sep 2, 2005)

my first (not fake) fregrance was anaisanais too, and it is still my favorite! it does not smells like an old ladies perfume! (sticks tongue out to MACobsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## crystaL (Sep 3, 2005)

omg mine was exclamation! hahaha oh how i couldnt live without that little black and white bottle!


----------



## starlight502 (Sep 6, 2005)

ok so i remember taking my first paycheck from my first REAL paying job and going out and buying escape by CK.... oh how i loved that smell... i wore it everywhere.... i don't remember when i stopped wearing it but to this day it takes me right back to highschool. 

before that it was all about the baby soft... do they still sell that anymore?


----------



## samtaro (Sep 7, 2005)

I was also a baby soft gal


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 8, 2005)

I started out wearing Tea Rose (I thought It smelled so wonderful, now It makes me ill), then I moved on to Anais anais like everyone else I was hanging out with. Finally in HS I got stuck on ETERNITY by Calvin Klein. I wore that for years, I still like the smell and wear it every once in a while. Now I wear either Very Irresistible by Givenchy or Jadore by Christian Dior.


----------



## user2 (Sep 8, 2005)

My first one was CK one...and now I hate it with a passion!

Now I switch between Gucci Rush Summer, MAC Turquatic (amazing!!!) and Still by J.Lo!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 8, 2005)

Probably like Tommy Girl and I hate that crap now.


----------



## amarock (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_





ops:  I was a total 80's girl, and Exclamation was my favorite perfume._

 
Haha, ME TOO!  Oh, how that black and white bottle brings back fond memories of camp, boyfriends, skinny dipping...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also had "Tribe" - Coty perfumes were so popular then - remember "Navy"? I also remember liking my mom's Shalimar perfume (by Guerlain), which I'd occasionally borrow.

Now, I like Dior Addict and I'm lemming for Philosophy's "Falling in Love"...


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_My first one was CK one...and now I hate it with a passion!

Now I switch between Gucci Rush Summer, MAC Turquatic (amazing!!!) and Still by J.Lo!_

 
Mine was CK One also and now I hate it too...I also was a big fan of CK Be wheb it came out.


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

AAwwwww mine was Baby Soft too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the lilac and my lil sis had the yellow one. Our mom got them for us and we felt so glamorous..it was so sweet before double digits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now my signatures are Lancome Miracle, and Heavenly.


----------



## twistofgold (Oct 1, 2005)

My first fragrance I bought when I was about 14, it was Anna Aui- the original fragrance with the purple glass and black gloss rose for a lid. It is just a gorgeous bottle, a floriental fragrance. At 19, I now have about that many fragrances, my favourites being Miss Dior Cherie (YUM), CK Eternity Moment, Hugo Boss Woman Intese, Innocent by Thierry Mugler, and YSL Babydoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my taste has gotten younger!


----------



## Catherine^ (Oct 1, 2005)

My VERY First perfume : When I was little I had a "Poochie" (Poochie was like a cartoon dog from books I read or a TV show I *THINK*) perfume that when I think back smelled rather like baby shampoo haha. I then went onto Avon perfumes (the kind that came in the bottles that looked like ornaments of girls wearing pretty dresses etc). Whilst I don't find the smell of them particularly great it always reminds me so much of childhood - I still have a couple that have a little perfume left in the bottom! During my teenage years I just wore those Impulse deoderants that are oh so popular with teens here in Australia and dabbled a little bit with Body Shop scented products. My first *real* perfume purchase was Anna Sui (the original one) and then Ralph Lauren Romance. I still wear Anna Sui from time to time but the scent now overwhelms me a bit. Romance however is my HG perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WOW That turned out to be like a perfume biography! hehe


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 2, 2005)

my first parfume was Christian Dior Poison.


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 2, 2005)

Going way back (I have been cosmetic whore since I was 6 or 7 lol) my first scent was that horrid Tinkerbell crap and the Avon Little Blossom.

When I was around 9-12 it was Debbie Gibson Electric Youth, Exclamation, Navy, Love's Baby Soft (which I still really love) and now and then Mom's scent which was Vanderbelt (sp?)


----------



## xiahe (Oct 7, 2005)

Love Potion (No. 9?  haha) from GAP.  ;


----------



## persey (Oct 8, 2005)

*First perfume*

I remember getting those perfume coffret sets as a gift from a traveling aunt, and also having perfume nips (which dates me).  I wore these with enjoyment, but I date my perfume jones to my trying Rive Gauche when I was in college.  I was broke, but it didn't matter.  I HAD to have it.  I've never looked back.


----------



## Glow (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I just used body sprays for the longest time (Calgon being a favorite) and this horrible cotton candy fragrance that I can't believe I wore everyday for half a year, Good thing it was cheap. Because I certainly regret that phase.

But then I got a little tester of curious and it sparked my obsession.
I just got myself my first 100ml bottle of perfume (Escada - Rockin' Rio). I want to get myself some Love's just for around the house and for hanging out with friends though so on the 20th i'm dragging myself to walmart. Haha.

And I have yet to found a second fragrance that I want to buy a bottle of. Although the mens Versace Blue Jeans is something I may just buy for myself, It has a girly scent of baby powder and lemons and i'm fond of it.


----------



## pale blue (Oct 18, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned Jean Naté yet? My mom let me use that when I was little. Also for first perfumes I bought, CK One, and Polo Sport, and Sunflowers come to mind. I'd be perfectly content never smelling any of those perfumes again


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 19, 2005)

Exclamation was one of mine,  my first dept. store was Georgio Beverly Hills *I think the yellow and white striped box? My mom bought it for me and I was hooked on dept. store stuff ever since -  Its funny my husband still thinks Exclamation is the sexiest scent ever made and now it smells like bug spray to me but I always keep a bottle in handy if I ever want his attention,lol.


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_Going way back (I have been cosmetic whore since I was 6 or 7 lol) my first scent was that horrid Tinkerbell crap and the Avon Little Blossom.

When I was around 9-12 it was Debbie Gibson Electric Youth, Exclamation, Navy, Love's Baby Soft (which I still really love) and now and then Mom's scent which was Vanderbelt (sp?)_

 
Navy I remember having that one... wow looking back on it I've been a obsessed with perfume since age 12.  I remember smelling the samples in my seventeen magazine.


----------



## gis08 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mine was tommy hilfiger, the mens one..  hehe. I like mens perfume better. My absolute favourite would be Marc jacobs for men. I dont usually revisit past perfumes but when i do, it wud be the Marc Jacobs one. Right now i'm using Armani Black Code.. and im still not bored of it yet..


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

Exclamation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I still think it smells good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I don't own it right now.

I would say my "smell taste" has changed a good bit.

I now like fresh clean smelling ones.  I do have a few heavier smells like Prada Prada but I always reach for Amazing Grace or BeneFit Maybe baby.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 3, 2005)

My first was Exclamation!

But my first super pricey one that I picked out on my own was Eternity for women.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_my first parfume was Christian Dior Poison._

 

LOL....mine too!  80's - I was about 16 and my bf gave it to me to make up for kissing another girl when I was grounded!!!  Oh goodness, it sure is funny how scents can bring back memories!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 29, 2005)

Haha, yeah, count me in for Anais Anais too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also had a Tinkerbell perfume, some grape Hello Kitty one and a whole set of the Love scents, Lemon something, Baby Soft, etc.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 13, 2005)

My signature scent in high school (in the 80's) was Anais Anais, but it no longer agrees with my body chemistry. I also liked a fragrance called Maxim, but I have no idea who it was made by.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Dec 13, 2005)

Hmmm I think my first scents were crabtree and evelyn's Savannah, and one called Malibu Musk I think I was like 11.haha after that it was sunflowers (yuck) true love (yuck) and pleasures (eh). And when I was in High School I used BBW Sun Ripened Raspberries mixed with Pikake oil.This mixture of scents somehow made all the boys go crazy.(interesting I guess LOL!)


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

black heart and i love it so much i still use it but now i alternate with MV1.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine was YSL Paris and LouLou, ekkk can't stand them now.


----------



## Isis (Dec 20, 2005)

Mine was an Issey Miyake fragrance that came in a red & clear ball shaped bottle, I wish I could remember the name! It was a gorgeous light yet spicy fragrace. I don't think it's available anymore though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been a long time.
I also used to like Hanae Mori Butterfly. It's a bit too sweet for me now though.


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2005)

So i'm a little late to this thread by my first perfume was Red Jeans by Versace.  I now own lots, but the one i reach for over and over again is Ralph by Ralph Lauren!


----------



## Bettycakes (Dec 26, 2005)

Well it was quite awhile ago, but I definitely remember wearing Love's Baby Soft, something by Coty (not Exclamation, maybe it was called Girl? Now I'm wracking my brain to remember, oh it was so popular!) and any Avon Rose scent, usually in cream or lotion form. Oh yeah, and anything Strawberry. You know, that sickening sweet cheap Strawberry, oh yeah. Disgusting!

Currently I like Diptyque Philosykos, Hanae Mori, Violetta de Parma by Borsari 1870, and Quelques Fleurs by Houbigant, as well as quite a few scents from Jo Malone. Much better!


----------



## swaly (Dec 30, 2005)

I remember when I was thirteen or fourteen, going shopping with my mother in department stores, I'd think Davidoff's Cool Water was the most magnificent scent in the world. Now, I can't stand synthetic "aqua"-type fragrances and am a huge fan of foody scents and warm Orientals.


----------



## Libertyne (Jan 4, 2006)

i think my first one was Primo. i swear i made my mom get it from K-Mart hehe. i remember those old "designer imposter fragrance" commercials


----------



## User34 (Jan 4, 2006)

Mine was Exclamation, then sunflower. haha I was just a kid. Now I like Happy..that's my all time fave. light blue, cool water  and fantasy.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine was Lily of the Valley solid perfume stick by Tinkerbell (anyone remember those cosmetics when we were kids?)

I think i wa slike... 6?  to this day i love that scent.  it's so reminiscent of childhood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first perfume in a spray bottle was probably Love's Babysoft.  Everyone i knew wore it. *shrug*

I then moved on to Electric Youth by Debbie Gibson! Hey, I thought it smelled good haha!

Who didn't own Sunflowers at some point in time?  

Then I became a big fan of bath and body works!  I used to wear a perfume by them called "Heartland by Gingham"  and my mom wore regular "Gingham."  I really loved Heartland, and I'm sorry that they discontinued it.  I would still buy and wear it today! 

I also loved their sun ripened rasberry, cucumber melon, and when it came out, plumeria.  

Then I got this really nice perfume called "moonflowers" from sears or jcpenney or something.. it actually smelled really nice! I have no idea who makes it or if it's even around anymore.

These days, I love Burberry Brit Red, Burberry Brit, Burberry Tender Touch, and Burberry Touch.  (Can you tell I like their perfumes? hehe)  They blend really well with my body chemistry.  Everyone always tells me they love how brit red smells on me.. yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have body sprays from BBW though, and use them moreso during the summertime when I want light, fresh, airy scents.  

Zap2It:  I love the philosophy fragrances, too! I just haven't bought any yet... hrm.. should probably add that to my "list of stuff to get." hehe


----------



## faint___heart (Jan 13, 2006)

Je Reviens. I've had it since I was pretty young, and it was honestly the first thing I started to wear. I've always loved it because my mom and my grandmother wore it both. It brings back good memories.
I still wear it sometimes, but usually I wear Clinque Happy. It makes me feel pretty darn happy =)


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_when i first started using fragrance, it was cheap body spray haha. HEY now, i was like 12. anyways, it was cotton candy and i LOVED it. until it was almost 17 and i found bath and body works...now i'm all about the vanilla and brown sugar stuff ;D_

 

hey me too i was like in 7th grade...and it was the *juice bar * cotton candy..i still buy it now and then

but now i wear *amor amor* (cacharel), the *paris hilton* one, *lilu*, and *Fragile*(Jean Paul Gaultier),


----------



## ette (Jan 14, 2006)

i think in like 1st grade or kindergarden my aunt gave me this oilily perfume in a blue bottle, it smells good and i remember it.


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

Cacheral's Noa, it's so nice and it lingers... mmm!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

My friend's mom gave me a sample of Fracas. I was 13 and it was way too grown up for me but I loved it anyway. I still love it. It's been my date-night perfume forever.


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

I used to wear this stuff called Sun, Moon & Stars. I don't even remember who put it out. It was so fresh and sweet.


----------



## afterglow (Jan 18, 2006)

Mine was Babydoll by Yves St. Laurent.  I still have it, actually, I didn't end up wearing much of it because I went out and bought other stuff shortly after, and liked it better.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ha ha, this was my first fragrance. Yeah, I was rocking this in 9th grade! LOL I couldn't afford anything fancy.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 20, 2006)

My first scent was, like many of us 80's kids, Loves Baby Soft!! Oh god, for the longest time in high school it was Imari by Avon. I haven't worn it in a about 12 years, but it still brings back good memories. In College it was Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Banane (which I still have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Now, I'm a Prada girl, and I also like Givenchy Hot Couture.


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

My mum bought it for me- YSL Babydoll
The first perfume I bought with my own money was Ralph.


----------



## Cassalou (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmdulock* 
_I used to wear this stuff called Sun, Moon & Stars. I don't even remember who put it out. It was so fresh and sweet._

 
It was Karl Lagerfeld  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I used to have a little bottle too!!) 

hmmmmmm I used to wear some of the Yardley fragrances, Lily of the Valley, and a Violet smelling one, also Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds  (I was a bit of a granny before my time!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now there are far too many to mention! although some of my faves are 
Alexander McQueen Kingdom, Dior Addict, J'adore, RL Safari, Very Irresistable Givenchy, Narciso Rodriguez for Her ... (and I still have a soft spot for White Diamonds!!)


----------



## Landia (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Mine was an Issey Miyake fragrance that came in a red & clear ball shaped bottle, I wish I could remember the name!_

 
Was it Le Feu d'Issey ?  I have this too.


----------



## Landia (Jan 25, 2006)

My first fully fledged perfume purchase was Chloe Narcisse - and I still have the bottle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not so much in love with it now but I still love Yvresse and Theorema which I first tried over 8 years ago.


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_





Ha ha, this was my first fragrance. Yeah, I was rocking this in 9th grade! LOL I couldn't afford anything fancy._

 
HAHA! I had that too... the bottle just looked so darn cute back in the middle school days, lol

My first (only a few years ago! (I'm 18 almost 19)) was Ralph Lauren Romance... I don't wear pefume often now, but if I do, I stick with Chanel No. 5 elixir. Classic, and I love the elixir formula, almost like an essential oil. Heats up on your skin and smells wonderful.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

my first one which i bought was s.oliver man...and woman. i was 10...so don't be angry=) i liked both smells. maybe you dont know soliver. it's a label in germany which sell clothes


----------



## bohogirl (Feb 22, 2006)

I was a girl who always spritzed in the department store but never bought a perfume becuase I'd hate the smell on me about an hour later.

Then my mum bought me a brand new perfume overseas not available in Australia - it was Thierry Muggler Angel  and I have never worn anything else.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2006)

I started out with Sunflowers as many ladies here did... then about a month later Red Door, both by Elizabeth Arden.

I don't think I would like those scents now.... I wouldnt pick them for me. I'm into spicey florals now.... Versace Crystal Noir, Cacharel Amor Amor, Chanel Sensuelle


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 26, 2006)

haha. I started out with Love's Baby Soft, uck.  Then I went to Chanel no.5, which smelled equally disgusting on me.  
Now i don't wear perfume because it gives me a headache.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 12, 2006)

Dior Poison. 7th grade all the way through college.
It was my signature scent. I still love it. I may just have to get some more, of of these days.
I have yet to click with another scent like I did.

I am in search of the right scent now. I have been wearing mv2 lately, but it smells differently on me at home than the tester did at the store, I am guessing the tester lids were switched
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Stella is a fave, I may have to getr some more of that. I want to try lotita lempika...we shall see....


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 13, 2006)

Anais Anais (my mom wore it back in the day) and Love's Baby Soft....wow, that was a LOOOOOOONG time ago!!


----------



## jaia07 (Mar 13, 2006)

my very first was an oscar de la renta...  forget which one, but my mum used it on me even when i was a baby.
next came anais anais (which revolts me now, but brings back sweet memories at the same time).

in grade eight i got ralph by ralph lauren.  now when i smell it, i just think of rubbing alcohol.

my newest addiction is pleasures by estee lauder...  mmm...


----------



## Shanti (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I'm really young so I dunno what Anais is.
When I was in elementary school, I loved body sprays from like Bonnebell & Calgon. I still like the Ginger body spray from Calgon but I'm not much of a body spray girl now. When I started HS, I used Fetish by Christina Aguilera, despite it being like 4 years old.
Nowadays, I'm more open towards scents. I like:
-DKNY Be Delicious
-Clean Baby Girl (or something)
-Demeter Waffle Cone & Chocolate Chip Cookie
-the new MK&A fragrances (they're actually pretty good)
-Fantasy by Britney Spears
Yes... I love sweet & fresh scents.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 1, 2006)

*I got my first bottle of perfume at 13..it was Christian Dior "Poison" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was my fave. then, and it's my fave. now!!*


----------



## zeitghost (May 26, 2006)

Yet another Baby Soft child.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 26, 2006)

I used my moms like at 8 it was COLOURS or something like that and OSCAR DE LA RENTA ...then @ 12 I got EXCLAMATION and HEAD OVER HEALS...lol ..... now I use  JL-Still,Gucci-Envy,Chanel-Chance,Victoria secret-Pink-Sexy for her in the pink and burgandy like bottles my hubby bought them 4me and Dream angels in Heavenly,Britts Curious,Baby Phats Goddess,Paris hilton,Abercrombie,DKNY Be Delicious  just to name a few because the list goes on forever so ill stop here...lol


----------



## MissMarley (May 26, 2006)

yeah...it was some COTY teen brand- it was in this beachy-looking bottle, and it was a peach-amber scent. i would LOVE to have it again. It was the best scent ever. I liked it more than I like any of my h/e scents now. oh, and then i went onto body shop white musk and one of the abercrombie scents.


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2006)

Vanilla Fields was the first one I wore in 7th grade and then CK One!  Ahhh good times!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 27, 2006)

Wow all these scents bring back so many memories!  The first 2 that I remember were Tribe and Exclamation lol and one called LeFleur that was days ago!  In high school I wore Eternity and Sun Moon and Stars.  I had one from my boyfriend about 6 years ago called She by Emporio Armani and I still really like that one! Now I wear Maybe Baby by benefit, Paris Hilton and MACs Dejarose.


----------



## bottleblack (May 27, 2006)

Haha! Yes, my first perfume was totally Electric Youth - I was obsessed with Debbie Gibson when I was a kid! I don't even think I used it more than once or twice - I just had to have it for the cool factor.  Wow, how horrible was the packaging!?


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 5, 2006)

mine was sunflowers from elizabeth arden. and then l'eau d'issey which i still lurv.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 5, 2006)

My first fragrance was Tribe, it smelled kind of artificial and tropical but I loved it then, soon after I graduated to Electric Youth.  One old one I still like is Sand and Sable.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 5, 2006)

mine was EL pleasures, then lucky you, then the AF sig. fragrance, now i have about a bazillion & really can't stand those 3


----------



## Masucci (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine was Gloria Vanderbilt.  The one with the swan on the bottle?  LOL  We just *had* to have that to go with our GV jeans!  LMAO!


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 8, 2006)

CK One, baby, when it first came out!


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Tommy Girl here too. XD


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 17, 2006)

when i was a teen:

exclamation
love's babysoft
avon nature


as a young adult:

sunflowers
escape
hugo boss woman

now(as an old lady. j/k, i'm 28):

hypnotic poison
essential oils like lavender, patcouli and sandalwood
c&e rose water


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 20, 2006)

Add me to the list on the babysoft and exclamation bandwagon.  I then moved on to sunflowers in middle school--when I get a whiff of that now, my stomach turns!!!  High school was all about Victoria Secret body sprays and lotion (In fact I remember my Auntie saying I smelled cheap and I was like "please this cost like 10 bucks.") and Revlon Fire & Ice--still one of my favs btw.  These days you will always find me in Chanel Chance or Beyond Paradise!  I LOOOVVEE them!8)


----------



## user6 (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_





ops:  I was a total 80's girl, and Exclamation was my favorite perfume._

 
Exclamation was also my first and favorite perfume! But it makes me want to puke now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now my favorites perfumes are Ralph and Romance, but my favorite scents are Mango Mandarin, Sweet Pea, Passionate Kisses, Lovespell, and of course Country Apple. I know, cliche, it's ok, I like 'em!! lol


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 20, 2006)

Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden. That was thee scent @ my junior high back in the day...


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Unfortunately I got caught up in the teen craze at the time and bought some Exclamation! which is truly horrible stuff.  I can't believe I used to wear it


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2006)

My first perfume was Elizabeth Arden Sunflowers. I don't like it at all anymore, way too sweet and cheap smelling! I wear Chanel Chance now.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 20, 2006)

When I was a young teen: Love's Babysoft
When I was an older teen: Estee Lauder - White Linen
Since then, my one and only, Estee Lauder - Beautiful


----------



## venacava (Jul 21, 2006)

My first was Dior's Diorissimo. My mom gave me a tiny concentrate when I was 6 (or 7?) so that I wouldn't run off with her's all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still love it after all these years even though I don't wear it anymore.


----------



## banana (Jul 21, 2006)

I wasn't allowed to wear fragrance until I was 13, when my mom bought me a set of chanel minis for Christmas.  no.19 was my favourite.


----------



## Katura (Jul 21, 2006)

haha... my mom bought me this stuff callled Sweet Honesty, and I want to say it came from Mary Kay or something similar...I can't even remember how it smelled...hmm...but then it was a simple CK1 and then my mom tried to get me to wear that britney spears stuff that came in the blue bottle...and you know what's awful??? the top of that 'perfume' basically rotted off...that cant be a good sign. 

As of now I wear Ck1 summer, Abercrombie and Fitch 8, Chance, and yummmmy Burberry.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

haha i was hoping there would be a few love's baby softs in here... that was mine... that stuffs a classic.. ill probably get it for my daughter one day. lol!


----------



## Willa (Aug 10, 2006)

Tribe by Coty
Still have the bottle, I love this perfume.
Remembers me soo many souvenirs!

Exclamation too, I still own the bottle.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 11, 2006)

Johnson's baby cologne....and Avon's Sweet Honesty...


----------



## Katura (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 
_Johnson's baby cologne....and Avon's Sweet Honesty..._

 
Yeahhhh! another sweet honesty girl! haha


----------



## tania_nia (May 13, 2007)

I wore Tinkerbell Stuff especially the makeup! I remember my mom buying it for me and saying that I was just going through a "phase". A "phase" which I'm obviously still in LOL!

Anyways..I don't remember my first perfume but I do remembering wearing

I would put on my mom's Calvin Klein Obsession for women it's a bit to powerful for me. 

My god mom had Anais Anais lotion in the guest bathroom. I would put it on everytime I went there. It smelled so pretty!

Nowadays I wear my own perfumes: The Body Shop Rougeberry or Clinique Happy Heart. I really like DKNY's Red Delicious which I might buy as a graduation present for myself!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 13, 2007)

OMG I think mine was a little bottle that came with Perfume Pretty Barbie - it had a pink bow at the top! But I really loved the scent and to this day, wish I could remember what it smelled like! I also had Electric Youth, Tribe, Exclamation, Fire & Ice, Navy, Skin Musk, Colors by Benetton...geez I was a fragrance whore even as a child, lol!


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

9th grade- VS love spell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




10th grade- VS secret crush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11th grade- VS very sexy.. I still love the smell of this
12th grade to present- I bounce from Chance by Chanel, Light BLue by Dolce Gabanna, and Envy me by Gucci.


----------



## xiahe (May 13, 2007)

my first was this love potion (no. 9? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  from GAP...it came in a red bottle and smelled...awfully fruity.  this was like...5-6 years ago...


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_OMG I think mine was a little bottle that came with Perfume Pretty Barbie - it had a pink bow at the top! But I really loved the scent and to this day, wish I could remember what it smelled like! I also had Electric Youth, Tribe, Exclamation, Fire & Ice, Navy, Skin Musk, Colors by Benetton...geez I was a fragrance whore even as a child, lol!_

 
I remember this barbie scent!
Back in the day, there was an 80s barbie that came with makeup......there is a pic of me as a 4 year old with the makeup all over my face. I've always been one for the makeup!

My first scent was CK1.....well I had an imitation one lol


----------



## KAIA (May 14, 2007)

I'm not sure which one was first...
CKone  / Tommy Girl


----------



## surfdiva (May 14, 2007)

Ha ha ha, it was "Navy" by Cover Girl. Then it was "Electric Youth" ... ewww!


----------



## faifai (May 15, 2007)

Mine was Imari by Avon! It was a fragrance roll-on. I loved the way it smelled but I can't remember it now.


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2007)

Elizabeth Arden - Sunflowers

Bought this when I was like 18. Loved it back then, can't stand it now, it smells much too sweet and flowery.


----------



## GreekChick (May 19, 2007)

Exclamation, but mostly my mom's Lancome Tresor perfume. I use to spray my hair with this in the 3rd grade so that I could catch my crushe's attention. The teachers used to look at me so funny and I never knew why. Well fast forward to now, it reeks and makes me think of a very elderly woman. It's so strong.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2007)

Ralph by Ralph Lauren.  I got it my sophmore year of high school, before that I was wearing Victoria Secret's body sprays.


----------



## msmack (May 21, 2007)

Exclamation and Exclamation Blush *shudders at the though of ever wearing it again* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't forget the CKone either! Other than that...an assortment of body sprays that i just dont remember!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 21, 2007)

Mine was Moschino - Oh..de moschino when I was 13, I still love it now. My second one was Davidoff- Cool water for women.

But now my favs are Michael Kors for women and Ralph Lauren Romance!!


----------



## liv (May 22, 2007)

Exclamation
Sunflowers
Barbie, I don't remember what it was called, but I loved it

I also had a Minnie Mouse perfume, and it had a figurine of Minnie as the stopper, I wish I had kept the bottle, it was kind of cute. lol


----------



## gracetre123 (May 22, 2007)

Sunflowers...I really like it..


----------



## Jillipede (May 24, 2007)

My firsts were: Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth, Verve, Love's Baby Soft, Aspen and White Shoulders. This was middle school and early high school in the 90's.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 1, 2007)

Hugo Boss Deep Red, I still love it


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 1, 2007)

Calyx. Now I only wear oils.


----------



## makeba (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember my first scent was Coty Wild musk. I began wearing this when i was 16 and soon began wearing Egyptian Musk Oil of which i still adore and get many compliments on the scent.  I later began wearing Oscar De Larente (?).  Whew now that is a throw back for real.


----------



## drien227 (Jul 7, 2007)

Avon Sweet Honesty and Coty Ghost Myst.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 8, 2007)

My first were those Juice Bar sprays (in Vanilla Sugar and Teddy Bear). My first actual perfume was Nina Ricci Les Belles (green bottle).


----------



## AlarmAgent (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Calyx. Now I only wear oils._

 
Calyx was my first 'real' perfume, too! Elementary and early middle school. I still like to sniff it when I'm near a Prescriptives counter, but I have yet to buy another bottle.


I also wore Hypnotic Poison, which I still enjoy greatly, throughout middle school, and Tabu, which gets a real bad rap, but blends with my chemistry well.

  Haha, probably kind of heavy for a preteen, but I loved them. I'd sneak some of my mom's Angel sometimes, too.  Calyx really didn't fit in at all, did it?

Now I'd say my favorites are Lolita Lempicka, Ralph Lauren Hot, and Hypnotic Poison.  Also a bunch of body splashes, they're nice and expendable.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 9, 2007)

mary-kate&ashley the blue one


----------



## Bybs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm an 80's child so Exclamation was my first scent (makes me gag now) My first real fragrance was Lolita Lempicka which I still adore today.


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 13, 2007)

awwwww i do!!!  mine was also Tea Rose!  Wow, dont even know if they even make that anymore.....


----------



## REYNALD0C (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmmm.... I went from Tommy Hilfiger to Armani Code, boy have I grown up x__x


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 7, 2007)

My first one was AnaisAnais by Cacharel... Still like it but smells too old for me!
I wear Chance (Chanel) or Trésor (Lancôme) most of the time, both are gifts from my husband (Chance was even his first gift, so well chosen! I love him!)


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2007)

Isn't it weird how a lot of us wore the same one? I wonder if they marketed those perfumes especially at teens?

Mine was Elizabeth Ardens - Sunflower as well.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm probably really dating myself but ..... Heaven Scent was one and I believe the other one was called Love's Baby Soft, if I'm not mistaken.  Both had a very powdery scent.  This goes back to the early to mid '70s.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 9, 2007)

I was coming of age in the 80s so I'm another victim of

Anais Anais
Laire Du Temps (sp?)
Charlie

I wouldn't touch any of them now but when I was about 15 I fell in love with YSL Opium and I've worn it ever since as my "grown-up going-out" perfume


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

For me, it was Jean Nate, but first dept store that I can recall is Benetton Tribu... such a wonderful fruity scent.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 9, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has heard of this one.  This was my 1st experience with perfume.  It was called Arpege.  It was my mother's.  I would put it on sometimes as child.


----------



## somethingsinful (Nov 10, 2007)

my first real scent was Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's *Dragon's blood *


----------



## LindseySullivan (Nov 28, 2007)

Ha ha.  I think everyone at my school wore Love's Baby Soft and Exclamation.  I also wore Tribe - I loved that stuff!

Now my faves are Gucci Envy Me, Coco Madamoiselle, Happy Bloom something, and a few others (I can't remember the names!)


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 29, 2007)

Tinkerbell and some J&J baby cologne that mom would get from the Filipino store when I was a young kiddo.

BBW Country Apple and Sun Ripened Raspberry in Middle School

Clinique Happy in High School

Dior Addict 2 in College

Bulgari Amethyst for now...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 29, 2007)

Tinkerbell in a set with pink lotion and a shimmery body powder is the very first scent I can remember wearing as a little girl.


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

mine was anais anais!!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

It was definitely some Calgon body sprays in 6th grade, but as far as real scent-Chanel Chance when I was 14. I still love it, it took me a good year and a half to finish that bottle and I have not replaced but want to soon.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

I'm sixteen, so my first perfume wasn't too long ago. I received my first perfume for my fourteenth birthday. The fragrance was Elizabeth Arden Provocative Woman. I still own it of course, though I don't wear it often because it's so heavy. I've started purchasing eau de toilette fragrances so they won't be so strong! I do still love the fragrance of Elizabeth Arden Provocative Woman, though the scent of it after I've been wearing it (when the alcohol has worn off) is amazing.. not so much when it's first sprayed.

Fragrances I love now are Elizabeth Arden Midnight Fantasy by Britney Spears, Escada Pacific Paradise, Demeter Fuzzy Navel, and Aquolina Pink Sugar.


----------



## TheProphetess (May 31, 2008)

My very first real perfume (besides all the stinky deodorants you wear as a teen) was Tommy Girl of Tommy Hilfiger. Then came Jil Sander SUN which I still have today but mostly in winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_At the moment I favour femme by Hugo Boss..._


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 1, 2008)

Mine was MEXX ... Loved it


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

Charlie & Sweet Honesty

I used to steal it from my mom, now I can't stand the smell on me but the smell reminds me of my mom


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Clinique Happy!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL It was a White Musk body spray from Rite Aid in like 6th grade.


----------



## concertina (Jun 2, 2008)

The first fragrance I think I ever wore was White Shoulders! What a little old lady I was! lol

Honestly, my Great Grandmother gave me an almost empty bottle...and to this day, if I smell that perfume, I suddenly get teary...I just completely associate that smell with her...


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 2, 2008)

VS Heavenly and* I still have the bottle*! lol I started a collection of my fav empty bottles since then.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 2, 2008)

Sadly it shows my age.....Poison....ugh


----------



## Hilly (Jun 2, 2008)

Imitation CKOne


----------



## dollbaby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup! Mine was Tommy Girl! I remember I was so excited about the bottle and couldn't wait to get to school so I could wear it!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone remember Electric Youth?? lol BIG time 80's..... that and Baby Soft


----------



## Lori_Renee (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kare31* 

 
_Haha, my first perfume was Debbie Gibson's electric youth.  Don't think i ever wore it, just kept it my drawer because i loved Debbie Gibson._

 
AHHH!!! ELECTRIC YOUTH WAS MY LOVE! LOL. THEN IT WAS EXCLAMATION AND SUNFLOWERS. ♥ AH TO BE YOUNG AGAIN.


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

Some generic cucumber body splash!


----------



## kobri (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure which was my first, but I had baby soft, electric youth and Malibu musk all around the same time. All my friends had exclamation or I think the other one was called friday or something it was red. Did anyone else have that phase in school where it seemed like every girl was wearing Body Shop Vanilla- can't handle it now because it reminds me of junior high. 

Now I like fresh fruity scents, soft florals with greens, but not too sweet.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 11, 2008)

I started as a baby...Wearing baby perfume that came in a pink bottle with a round ball cap.You could buy it at every bodega in queens(NY girls you know what I mean)
Then at Junior High I was all into the calgon sprays,morning glory,hawaiin something or another...
Highschool was all about Lucky You perfume and bath and body works sprays.
and now I wear Burberry The Beat,Flowerbomb,still rocking the Lucky You, Sugar Makes The Heart Grow fonder by sugar, and Marshmallow Calgon body spray..Yumm


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jun 11, 2008)

Le Belles de Ricci... one smell of that and it takes me right back to when I was 16


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone remember ,..... head over heals???..... my mom gave me that as a gift when i was like 11.
after that It was that and colors, oscar de la renta , white shoulders, and exclimation  they were my moms i just used them  she got me started and i started stealing some of hers...lol


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't remember Head Over Heals sorry, but I do remember Exclamation! I had totally forgotten about that perfume


----------



## Divinity (Jun 12, 2008)

Ew Malibu Musk!!  My stepmom gave me a can of that and I was only allowed to wear it in the house, being in junior high and all.  But if we are talking for REAL first scent that I picked...Lord it was CK1 for my junior prom...never wore it after that.


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

My first official parfume (which I remember by name) was Escadas Tropical punch. It was a miniature size and I got it from my aunt as a present from her trip to Estonia. I really liked it a lot, it smelled like some summery sweet flowers. Year was maybe 2000 or 2001


----------



## crystalado (Jun 17, 2008)

my first perfume was Vanilla Fields!  Wow, that really takes me back!


----------



## firstblush (Jun 18, 2008)

as a kid I would dab drops of my mom's Tatiana behind my ears when she wasn't looking... my first real purchase of a perfume was Calvin Klein Escape- I mistakenly bought the women's scent, thinking it would smelll as good as Escape for men. It didn't.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 19, 2008)

Benefit Maybe Baby and I still love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2008)

my very first one was tommy girl and jean paul gualtier classique

now i have about 25-30 different perfumes and my faves are: chanel chance, cool water, midnight fantasy, armani code, dior addict 2, dior pure poison and vera wang princess


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine was CKone.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_I started as a baby...Wearing baby perfume that came in a pink bottle with a round ball cap.You could buy it at every bodega in queens(NY girls you know what I mean)_

 
I know exactly what you mean, In Puerto Rico all of my cousins and I wore the same thing when we were babies. They have a pink, blue and a yellow one. That smell brings back memories...


----------



## nursie (Jun 21, 2008)

when i was 8, my older cousin was in the army and came back from germany with a teeny tiny bottle of wind song for me...that was my very first scent.

the first big girl scent i bought for myself at age 19 was eternity


----------



## star25 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not including any body mists, because I had a million of those growing up.. my firsts were Gap Dream and Curve by Liz Claiborne. 
I still own Curve but don't wear it as often. Still love it tho.
Dream.. not so much.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

candies & lucky you!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 26, 2008)

escada... it was in a pink and blue bottle... a very floral scent i think i got it at 17


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 26, 2008)

My first was Love spell from Victorias Secret


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

My first was Anais Anais.

Ohh the memories......


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 27, 2008)

When I was younger I wore a lot of Body Fantasies sprays like gummy bear, cotton candy, pear fantasy lol wierd stuff. I think my first real perfumes were like white musk, adidas, exclamation, I purchased them at drugstores. Now I have a whole perfume collection and I don't have a favorite. I love them all.


----------



## monter (Jun 27, 2008)

Grass by Gap. In, like... seventh grade. The Gap scents were THE THING when I was that age.

I actually am bidding on a body mist of Grass n ebay right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was at the outlet mall and they had some on clearance. I didn't buy it, but I sprayed some on me.. and then I regretted not buying it for the rest of the day.

Scent memory is a weird thing.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 29, 2008)

My 1st was Eternity. I love it to this day, but the last time I tried to wear it I got a migraine. 

I want to get another bottle and see if that was just a fluke, cause I love how it smells!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

my first perfume was ralph by ralph lauren. i was so proud that i bought a 'grown up' perfume because before this i used to think that using different impulse body sprays were sophisticated!


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jul 1, 2008)

Probably Tommy Girl. 

But I wore a lot of Body Fantasies cotton candy back in the day...


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG. I think my first perfume was Vanilla Fields. I was so in love with it! I don't even know if they make it anymore. I also used Sunflowers, Navy by Cover Girl and there was a Love's scent that I liked that I think came in a set with the Baby Soft. I think it was Lemon b/c I remember it was yellow.
I feel SO old now..... LOL!!!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_Grass by Gap. In, like... seventh grade. The Gap scents were THE THING when I was that age.

I actually am bidding on a body mist of Grass n ebay right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was at the outlet mall and they had some on clearance. I didn't buy it, but I sprayed some on me.. and then I regretted not buying it for the rest of the day.

Scent memory is a weird thing._

 

You are SO right!! I forgot I used to LOVE that one too. I never thought to check on Ebay. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_Grass by Gap. In, like... seventh grade. The Gap scents were THE THING when I was that age.

I actually am bidding on a body mist of Grass n ebay right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was at the outlet mall and they had some on clearance. I didn't buy it, but I sprayed some on me.. and then I regretted not buying it for the rest of the day.

Scent memory is a weird thing._

 
I remember that! Grass and Heaven were the popular ones.


----------



## stellastar (Jul 3, 2008)

ahhh, i remember anais anais my mums perfume in the 80s!! 
but my first was TOMMY GIRL by tommy hilfiger, still love it mind.


----------



## kokometro (Jul 7, 2008)

My first scent was Loves Baby Soft. My friend wore Loves fresh lemon which smelled like  Pledge.  I got tons of my moms perfume castoff so I was a perfume horder. 

In High school I wore  Gloria Vanderbilt (ew) and Pavlova. 
Ralph Lauren red bottle!!!

The 80's were all about heavy scents 

Bill Blass
Paloma Picasso
Giorgio
Giorgio 273
Clinique Aromatic Elixer
Liz Claiborne (killed off many brain cells wearing that hot mess)
Eternity (oh lordy that one is strong. My head just started hurting)
Diva


90's was 
Escape (got me lots of dates)
Il Bacio
Tribu

Now I wear 
Mac
Aveda
some VS
I don't shop for perfume like I used to. I like to get samples from Sephora and use them. I get bored easily. lol
Most of the ones I used to wear make me nauseous. After my second child my nose is wonky.


----------



## user79 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I remember that! Grass and Heaven were the popular ones._

 
Hahahah oh yeah, at my highschool all the girls were wearing Gap Heaven. I distinctly remember the smell of Grass and hating it, but Heaven was actually ok.



Oh and not sure if this has been mentioned, but back in the 90s, all those Body Shop perfumes were popular too. Anyone remember Fuzzy Peach?


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG I do remember this one!! I use to have it when I was like... 13 or 14, I remember I had the spray bottle one and the perfume oil as well. 

I made a trip in England back then and I remember sooo well that all the girls in the bus wore White Musk, I kinda like this one at the time but I've became sick of the smell after some time.


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryPopsicle* 

 
_Probably Tommy Girl. 

But I wore a lot of Body Fantasies cotton candy back in the day..._

 
Holy crap, this is EXACTLY what I was going to say!

The body fantasies cotton candy - - haha, didn't remember that it was by "body fantasies", though. I just remember cotton candy scent & getting it at Target when I was about 11 or 12.
(also, I remember it actually smelled like cotton candy when I first started wearing it. A year into to wearin the spray, didn't smell like it too much anymore. The lotion, did though. =P And it came in a water spray-type of bottle. awwwwe )

haha

Then I moved on to Tommy Girl when I was 13 ... but was done with it at about 15.



Ah, memories <3


----------



## resin (Jul 28, 2008)

in 1988 i got 'exclamation' when i was 11
LOL


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_in 1988 i got 'exclamation' when i was 11
LOL_

 
I remember getting a "gift set" of that from a family friend!

haha



At least... it was a cute bottle?

Kind of.


=P


Good times.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2008)

Haha I had that Electric Youth perfume by Debbie Gibson when I was seven. My babysitter (who grew up in the 80s) gave me her bottle. It was really cool. I think it was sorta shaped like a microphone and had this hot pink/orange coil in it.


----------



## mittens (Aug 18, 2008)

My first scent was a rosewater perfume that my parents put on me when I was a child. Lol.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow...that was a long time ago.  I think it was Polo Sport by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalado* 

 
_my first perfume was Vanilla Fields! Wow, that really takes me back!_

 
LOL that was my first scent as well...loved it then, but it makes me sick to smell it now


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 18, 2008)

The first fragrance I used when I was a little girl was my moms White Shoulders.  Later I would use my sisters Cool Water perfume when she wasn't looking.  The first fragrance I purchased was when I was 9-10 was Mary Kate and Ashley from Walmart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first real fragrance I used was Chanel Chance when I was 17.  I asked for it for Christmas.  Now at 21 I only use BBW cherry blossom body splash because of my allergies.  Oh and I can't wear strong scents at work.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 18, 2008)

exclamation was my first perfume..i think..too funny now that i think about it...now i wear juicy couture perfume


----------



## HeatherAnn (Aug 20, 2008)

Camp Beverly Hills... OMG- so 80's!


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was 13, a boy at my church was kidnapped by his sister to go to the mall. She had a craving for make up and perfumes, even though she herself didn't have money for it. As a result, she made him buy little Valentine's Day gift sets for the 5-6 other young girls at my church at that time! It was adorb. Anyway, it was Clinique and the sample bottle for Happy back then was this amazing little smoky glass vial with this golden liquid inside. 

I thought it was like sunshine in a bottle. 

I still wear Happy, but the new packaging makes me sad. I might check out Aroma Elixer just because it reminds me of the old Happy.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 31, 2008)

J.LO's Glow perfume.

To this day, it stills remains my favourite.  I don't know why but there is something about that fragrance that encompasses what I like when it comes to scents.  Not to mention, it was what I was wearing when I first met my BF and he happens to love it. :]


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 1, 2008)

Bath and Body Works american girl body spray. Oh geez.


----------



## User34 (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG.. my first perfume was Electric youth .. and Exclamation!   lol..
I was like 12.  Then Sunflowers was the bomb! haha.. I used to OD on that.


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

my first was either ralph lauren cool or one of the two abercrombie perfumes i used to have.  i still think RL cool smells really good, but it is a little young-smelling.


----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 17, 2008)

This is too funny!  I also loved exclamation but I used to sneak it from my mom!  People always seem to buy me that cheap old lady Chantily perfume since thats my name but ugggh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it.  My fav is Heavenly by Victoria Secret.  Its been my signature scents since I was in my teens! Btw I still love walkin by hollister and abercrombie and fitch that smell mmmmmm!  Brings back memories!!!


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 17, 2008)

my first ones were Tatiana and Sand & Sable


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh de Moschino was my first one when I was still in highschool. That's more than a decade ago.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Tribe by Coty
Still have the bottle, I love this perfume.._

 
ah thank you, i couldn't remember the name for the life of me! Tribe was my first scent too, I loved it! I got it for my bday when I was in like 4th grade or something. I don't have the bottle anymore but I can still smell it in my mind! haha






just seeing the bottle brings back memories! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and HOLY CRAP!! look how much a TESTER bottle is going for on ebay... are people insane?!?!??!?

Tribe Perfume by Coty Rare 1.7 oz spray - eBay (item 370087911372 end time Oct-17-08 20:43:40 PDT)


It smelled good, but not THAT good! oh my god, that's crazy...


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine was Avon Soft Musk... i still love it.  I don't wear it anymore because i have so many other favourites.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 10, 2008)

the first one i really got into was tommy girl. i still love it but they changed it up and its not the same


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 10, 2008)

My first perfume I got from my grandmother when I was around 10 years old.  Aaaah... Chanel no.5.. It will never ever not be a staple in my perfume "wardrobe" considering the emotional attachment I have to the scent.

Then of course, middle school... CK One... just like everybody else... I can't stand it anymore.  It just smells like rubbing alcohol to me now.  Must be a body chemistry change or something.

Lately I've been into Romance by Ralph Lauren.  Heh... yeah I know I'm a little behind the times!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 

 
_OMG.. my first perfume was Electric youth .. and Exclamation! lol..
I was like 12. Then Sunflowers was the bomb! haha.. I used to OD on that._

 
Yes, Sunflowers was one of my firsts. That, and Love's Baby Soft which would make me gag today


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

When I was 8 years old my aunt and uncle gave me perfume in a little porcelain teddy bear bottle.  I have kept that on my nightstand ever since then.  But it got lost in the move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So sad.....  I would smell it and it would bring back so many good memories.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 

 
_OMG.. my first perfume was Electric youth .. and Exclamation! lol..
I was like 12. Then Sunflowers was the bomb! haha.. I used to OD on that._

 
OMG lol.. Exclamation! was my first perfume that I wore to school... all the girls wore that and the boys wore Drakkar Noir!!!


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

My first perfume was dior tendre poison,still have the bottle somewhere,can`t let go,still love it today as I did so many years ago.


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to play around with my mother's CK Obsession & Chloe. The first perfume I ever bought was Polo Sport.


----------



## brixton (Dec 19, 2008)

- Avon Sweet Honesty as a child!  I think that one had the teddy bottle too...
- Gres Cabochard - a bit adult for a 12-year old, but a gift from my french dad
- Cacharel LouLou the first one I bought for myself

still love loulou & cabochard.


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I used to play around with my mother's CK Obsession & Chloe. The first perfume I ever bought was Polo Sport._

 
CK Obsession was my second,and I still hold on to that bottle too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved it back than,but now it is too strong for me.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 19, 2008)

my first perfume was tommy girl and i still love it today!


----------



## Matylda (Dec 19, 2008)

Roses and More by Priscilla Presley. I was like 13. I used to love it! Unfortunately it's difficult to buy it in Poland nowadays.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 19, 2008)

I smelt like a baby prostitot..uuh Paris Hilton i believe. ahah


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Giorgio Beverly Hills in that Yellow stripe box...It was LOUD and the smell of it now makes me want to BARF!!!


----------



## nylonbits (Dec 20, 2008)

gap grass!!!! i had the original bottle but i don't know where it is anymore... been thinking about it so much lately i just bought a bottle off ebay...........


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

i was sixteen and the scent was jil sander sun


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL, absolutely I remember - I was just turned 17, it was YSL Paris - and I STILL love it!!!


----------



## Nadeshda (Dec 29, 2008)

Ralph Lauren's Ralph, bought it in 2001. I've never been into perfumes, but that one smelled so nice I had to have it! But now I find it a bit coying and it sometimes gives me a headache


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 29, 2008)

My first one was Laura Biagiotti's "Laura"... I still like it but not as much as I used to


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

My first scent was Love's Baby Soft...back in the 80's/90's.  My scent has changed and matured (I guess you would say).  I now love Guerlain L'Heure Bleue (among many other Guerlains) and Coco Chanel......etc, etc.  Infact, I just saw Love's Baby Soft at CVS and was super close to buying it...I think I will for old times sake! ;-)


----------



## lauram (Mar 7, 2009)

Clinique Happy and Happy Heart. I still like the way they smell, but can't stand to wear 'em anymore.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Tommy Girl... and the one after that was Clinique Happy! I don't really remember how they smell thought tbh!


----------



## Delerium (Mar 8, 2009)

The first perfume that I remember buying was Love's Baby Soft when I was in junior high.  I used it through some of high school, but started using body sprays by Calgon, and eventually VS as well.

I also remember Tommy Girl being one of the first expensive perfumes that I purchased.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

It was Revlon's Fire and Ice. Rushed out to buy it after smelling it in Teen magazine!


----------



## jennatles (Jul 5, 2009)

My first prefume, which was barely a perfume, rather a body spray from walmart, was "hawaiian ginger" so cheap! a little to sour for my liking now. though balanced nicely with my preteen bleached hair from "sun-in" hahahaha. sigh


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 5, 2009)

love's baby soft for me also. I need to see if i can find it on ebay.


----------



## Spengl (Jul 13, 2009)

charlie blue


----------



## cherie<3 (Jul 15, 2009)

my first was anais anais by cacharel....my grandma gave me this perfume when i was about 11 years old....i didn't use it much, but it smells good


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

My first "high market" scent was CK1 and that was mainly becaus of peer pressure, everyone had it and so my aunt gave me her bottle.  I didn't use it at all because I thought it would run out..it turned green.

My second perfume was Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger, the smell of which repulses me now.

I can't remember what I got after that but I think it was Romance by Ralph Lauren, then it was Dior Addict..then I got a Givency summer special one..seem to have a perfume blank for the one after that..the last one I had was a horrible Diesel one which finished ages ago.  I think I've found my favourite one now, Viktor and Rolf's Flowerbomb.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

i had CK1 and tommy girl for my first real ones. i also had love's baby soft, the estee lauder sets my nanny used to buy me when i was young (no idea why, they are still too mature for my liking!), body sprays from bath & body works, vanilla fields, curve crush ( i still kinda like this one),


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

Anais Anais...my parents got it for me when I was 14 years old.  That was my first perfume.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 18, 2009)

My veeeery first scent was Versace... pink jeans? Or something like that? My grandma bought it for me when I was a little girl. I just liked the pink tin it came in, wasn't much for the scent, being that I must've been 6-8 years old.

Thanks, Google: Versace Baby Rose jeans. Marketed specifically for children. Whaddya know. Then the first one I wore regularly was Tommy Girl. Smelling it still brings me back to middle school/early high school.


----------



## Willa (Jul 18, 2009)

Still have it!
I was probably 11 or 12


----------



## celestia (Jul 19, 2009)

I got into perfume pretty early. My mother used to travel to KL a lot and I used to live in the perfume section. I'd get to pick one everytime I travelled. She picked up *CK One* for me in 1994 (or 1995) when I sniffed it and was like OMG I LOVE THIS! It smells too citrusy and quite basic to me now though, so it doesn't quite hold the same charm as it did back then (obviously). I must have been one-digit years old... It's interesting to note department stores still recommend citrus when i'm looking for 'sugary cotton candy or sweet fruits' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But the first perfume I actually got to keep and call mine was 
*Nina Ricci - Les Belles De Ricci Liberté Acidulée*  in 1996... or 1998. 
I know I was still in primary school and I'm firm in believing it was after the purchase of CK One. I loved the acid green and hot pink combo.. I thought it looked gorgeous... D8 and hey, i still love bright acidic or pastel mint/pink combinations :3 
As for the scent, it smelt GORGEOUS to my nose, fresh green berry sweet in the air.... and marijuana on my skin =. =. Imagine a 9 year old walking around with asian parents, smelling like weed, hahha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I loved the green pink combo... and i still do! But the perfume smells like marijuana on me. HAR HAR


----------



## Angelica19 (Jul 19, 2009)

My first scent was Pleasures by Estee Lauder...still like it to this day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Second was Cool Water but I know in HS I had a few other cheap ones that I could wear daily.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 19, 2009)

When I was really young I used to wear my mom's Nina Ricci L'air Du Temps and Dior Poison all the time, but my first real perfume was Candies, I think.

I also had Gap's Dream perfume. The scent will now always smell like cat pee to me because I used it when my cat peed in my room to cover up the scent because I didn't want her to get in trouble. It did not work.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 19, 2009)

Elizabeth Arden green tea. I still love it.


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

my first scent was givenchy irresistable as a christmas present from my dad a looong time ago. it was in a gift set with little samples of other perfumes. =)


----------



## Jessie May (Aug 8, 2009)

When I was 4 I got Red Door by Elizabeth Arden.
My Grandma always got me one when she went shopping for makeup and perfume.
I still have quite a stockpile!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 8, 2009)

Vanilla Fields!! It still reminds me of my third grade days waiting for the bus! Still got some somewhere...


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 8, 2009)

oh gosh.  i had these spray bottles that were super strong and musky (blah!)  
but my first perfume was this lancome one when i was like 7.
it smelled terrible and i used to spray it all over me to feel "older"


----------



## Little Addict (Aug 9, 2009)

the first perfume i bought was the american girl perfume they sold at bath and body works .... but I remember that before then I would steal spritzes of my grandma's poeme


----------



## purple_hazey (Aug 9, 2009)

Flower by Kenzo... But I do remember my grandmother buying me Exclamation perfume when I was really little, that must have been my first perfume!


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

my first scent was the original Tommy girl( I still like it for nostalgic reasons), and now my favorite is Nina Ricci <3 ( in the apple bottle) also Ed hardy in the pink bottle smells really nice.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

mine was debbie gibsons "electric youth" I was 12 at the time back then lol


----------



## snkatha (Aug 26, 2009)

My first real perfume- by real i mean i wasn't stealing my mom's! Was hot coutoure by givenchy the edt. Love love loved it. I tried it out one more time and i'm not as crazy about it as before. Now am using ange ou demon.


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

versace - red jeans


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

Poison


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 4, 2009)

my first was the original Hugo Boss HUGO. i loved it back then. i don't think it's a bad scent, but it's not something i would wear now.

my most loved ones now are:
Versace - Bright Crystal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marc Jacobs - original Marc Jacobs & Daisy
Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle
Nautica - My Voyage
Givenchy - Hot Couture
Issey Miyake - L'eau D'issy


----------



## kariii (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine was Pink by VS


----------



## Aliki (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine Naf Naf. I dont think they make it anymore


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 23, 2009)

Love's Baby Soft, Jovan Musk, Jean Nate, L'air du temps.  Still like L'air.  I wore it on my wedding day.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 23, 2009)

Love's Baby Soft


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Princesa~* 

 
_mine was debbie gibsons "electric youth" I was 12 at the time back then lol_

 
Haha, I totally remember Electric Youth! I used to love that fragrance too =p


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 26, 2009)

I was also guilty of wearing Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth, I remember being 9 or 10 and getting it for Christmas and thinking it was in the coolest bottle. I also wore Exclamation (which apparently they still make) and Love's Baby Soft not just the pink bottle one, but all of them. Oh to be young in the 80s!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2009)

mine was and still quelques fleurs by Houbigant...I have a few other perfumes by L'artisian, and jo malone, but I always come back to this.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 20, 2009)

My first was VS Heavenly. I will never wear it ever again though lol. I can't stand to smell it now, but back then I was obsessed.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 21, 2009)

Vanilla Fields at about 9 years old. OMG it was sooooooo strong. Yack!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 21, 2009)

Poison...I shudder at the thought!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 21, 2009)

Calgon Hawaiian Ginger for Body Sprays

Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger for Perfume


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

Charlie. Silver


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 16, 2010)

mine was a drug store perfume that I think was called "baby soft"  I could be wrong. It came in a small pink little bottle.  I was about 8 when I started using it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one after that was Sunflowers in Jr. High.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it cracks me up just thinking about it!

Then I started using body splashes from Bath and Body Works and by my Jr. year in high school I started using Happy by Clinique.

Now my favorites are Burberry classic, Daisy by Marc Jacobs, Viva la Juicy and Dolce & Gabanna's Rose the One


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_when i first started using fragrance, it was cheap body spray haha. HEY now, i was like 12. anyways, it was cotton candy and i LOVED it. until it was almost 17 and i found bath and body works...now i'm all about the vanilla and brown sugar stuff ;D_

 
My VERY first fragrance was a Barbie solid perfume. I just loved that thing.  I was probably 6 years old or something. Then I moved on to body sprays in middle school--those Body Fantasies ones that you could get at Walmart or Target or wherever, that had a Cotton Candy Scent, and a Gummy Bear scent... Thank goodness I've kind of grown up a bit! I still like sweet, nonmusky fragrances though (Nina Ricci, CO Bigelow Lemon, Harajuku Lovers in Lil Angel and Diamond).


----------



## Cupid (Jan 20, 2010)

My first signature scent? Well that would be Love Spell from Victoria's Secret. Probably everyone's signature scent at one time or another! Lol. 

I'm so sick of it now though : /


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

DKNY Be Delicious was my first, and although I still love it, there are different perfumes that I love even more haha.


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

My mother gave me a bottle of Vanderbilt for my 13th birthday. She said I was a lady now and so could have my own perfume... LOL. I think it was mainly to stop me using hers, though.

I wore those types of scents for most of my teens (e.g. Hermes, Elizabeth Arden, Givenchy, Cabochard) - way too strong and 'grown up' now I think about it, but it was the 80s... Now I don't really like them as I find them too powdery, floral and a bit old-fashioned. I've been through so many phases (oriental, aqua/ozone, musk, spice) but now I'm trying a bit of everything as I like to keep my nose on its toes.


----------



## tarnii (Jun 4, 2010)

My first was a perfume called Lace I have no idea who made it, I just bought it at the pharmacy. My first dept store fragrance was Paris by YSL.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

My first perfume was Britney Spears Curious perfume. I still love it, i wish i had it, but sadly my brother dumped it out. =(


----------



## kc8 (Jun 7, 2010)

Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth! LOL!  I actually finished the whole bottle!

Now I love anything from Fresh, Jo Malone or Tocca.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol I think it was Glo by JLO, and then Britney Spears Curious.
Something by Ralph Lauren too; I want to say it was called Blue or something?


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 13, 2010)

VS Heavenly and a Lucky brand perfume in a pink bottle. I remember getting so sick at the smell of the Lucky one after awhile, I can't even believe I wore it lol. I was like 15-16 when I purchased them for myself.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet Honesty - Avon

Malibu Musk Spray - my little friends and I used to bath in this stuff!! LOL!!!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my first one was CK1 lol.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 1, 2010)

My first ever perfume was Sweet Honesty by Avon then I changed to White Diamonds by Elizabeth Taylor. Looking back I think it was kind of odd for a 12 year old to wear White Diamonds. Now I have an array of perfumes, but I usually wear Coco Chanel Mademoiselle or Baby Phat Goddess.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Xia Xiang but I guess I would be dating myself by admitting that...


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 31, 2010)

CKOne and Clinique Happy were my 1st scents, lol.  I thought I was a "big girl", lol.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 31, 2010)

I rem! Mom got it for me about 2 years ago, it was Marc by Marc Jacob- Daisy! I still love it!


----------



## fieran (Jan 3, 2011)

Clinique Happy - the first bottle of perfume I bought myself from working at a bookstore after high school


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2011)

The first 'proper' perfume (other than the cheap 'kiddy' ones) was an Avon cream perfume in a jar, called Moonwind, which someone gave me.

  	The first perfume I bought for myself, and which was my signature scent for many years was Chantilly by Houbigant.  I even had the talc, dusting powder and soap to match.  I still have some of each in my drawer, apart from the soap of course, and it still smells the same.

  	After that I switched allegiance to Elizabeth Taylor's Passion, which I used until they no longer sold it in our local stores.


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Jan 3, 2011)

My first ever perfume i was bought was tommy girl when i was about 11 i used to love it wore it all the time i cant stand the smell now though!!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 3, 2011)

Jean Naté, lol! I remember I wouldn't put it on unless I was in the shower because I had the big bottle of the splash. heee!
  	fast forward to today, I have all my perfumes in a spreadsheet, lol! love scents.


----------



## Care (Jan 3, 2011)

Candies perfume!  My mom still loves it, no clue if they even still make it.


----------



## kellbell8577 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, I do! I was about 12...it was CKOne, the shower gel.


----------



## rosette (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine was Tommy girl, and I despise it now.

  	My subsequent perfume preferences have definitely changed; I'm not a fan of anything spicy or powdery.


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember mine...it was TommyGirl and CKOne....ultimate classics


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 19, 2011)

Touch of Pink by Lacoste, everyone at school was wearing it at the time lol!


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 19, 2011)

mine was Loves Baby Soft like a lot of otheres here lol.

  	now my fave is Juicy.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 20, 2011)

I think my first was Les Belles de Ricci (the green one with the pink crown) by Nina Ricci. I don't actually remember what it smells like, to be honest. And it's not made anymore.


----------



## CocoVonB (Apr 20, 2011)

Another old broad here...


  	Mine was Love's Fresh Lemon... them later Love's Musky Jasmine. I also tried Baby Soft though.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 22, 2011)

i was 12 i think.  my first perfume was clinique happy which i still use occasionally.


----------



## missah (Jun 16, 2011)

Mine was lacoste Touch of Pink.
  	I'm on my third bottle=D


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 16, 2011)

My first bottle was Estee Lauder Beyond Paradise. When I was really young my mom used to tear out the perfume samples from magazines and stick some in my sock drawer, she said it would make my clothes smell nice and they did.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 18, 2011)

Let me date myself right quick:  JEAN NATE.  My boyfriend at the time *loved* it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 21, 2011)

My very first one came with a cute toy plastic vanity set, complete with table, mirrors, chair, drawers, lipstick, brush/comb set, rouge and a perfume.  I was about 7 years old.  And I was hooked.  My mother let me use perfume regularly fairly soon after that, which is a miracle since she only wore lipstick!  Love's Baby Soft, Avon's Heaven Scent and Carven MaGriffe were all my first perfumes to own.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't remember the name of it, but it was a bubblegum type barbie scent that my mom got me off an avon catalogue. I loved that thing...was so sad when I ran out.


----------



## manderz86 (Jun 28, 2011)

hehe I remember using Elizabeth Arden Sunflowers for the longest time & then I abandoned it for Ralph Lauren. I wouldn't go anywhere near them now :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't remember the name of my 1st scent but I remember it was from AVON and distinctly floral scented. Now you couldn't get me to go near most things with a floral base scent. My my how things have changed.


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 29, 2011)

My first perfume was Tommy Girl. I actually work with perfumes now, so when I see women 3x my age coming in to pick up a bottle I always chuckle a little bit to myself and think "I wore that when I was 12".


----------



## -bubblegumx3 (Jul 31, 2011)

My first perfume which I loved and tried to get as many bottles as possible was the Soo...Kiss Me fragrance! I loved it so much and I would still be buying bottles of it now if I had the money to spare, even though I used that many years ago, my taste in perfumes has not changed that much, I love the sweeter smelling fragrances.


----------



## MissxMetal (Aug 3, 2011)

My first ever perfume was Versace Red Jeans! & Baby Rose Jeans. I think it was the whole gaudiness of the packaging that attracted me, although Baby Rose Jeans smelled lush!
  	My taste then changed to much headier & heavier, masculine scents, I wore Fuel for Life for 3 years non stop, the smell makes me feel a little sick now! The scent what I consider 'made for me' is definitely Miss Dior Cherie, mmmm! I also love Issey Miyake's La Lune, I think that is what it was called, it was a limited edition around 10 years ago & it's in a blue/clear ombre bottle


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine was Vera Wang Princess. Not very original but hey. I still wear this now sometimes. I'm definitely not a high end fragrance kind of girl. What's wrong with a bit of Britney Spears? Specifically Radiance and Midnight Fantasy. I also love Katy Perry Purr. Yes, the bottle is the tackiest thing I've ever seen but it's what's inside that counts. Probably shouldn't be saying that in the makeup community lol.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 4, 2011)

My first perfume was one of the charlie ones by revlon, either the red or white one I can't remember which.  These where massive in my school back in the mid 90's.


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

My first perfume was Paris Hilton by Paris Hilton...

  	Now my favorites are *Flowerbomb *by _Viktor & Rolf,_ *Omnia Crystalline *by _Bvlgari_, *No. 2 *by _Hanae Mori,_ and *Twirl *by _Kate Spade_


----------



## heartxcore (Aug 10, 2011)

my first scent was a coconut perfume....i dont really remember the brand, but i remember spraying it all over me, i so loved the smell of coconut - and still do!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 11, 2011)

My first scent wasn't actually a perfume, it was a honeysuckle essential oil. I still have the bottle and I'll dab a bit on when I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## nuvit (Aug 12, 2011)

mine was Happy from Clinique


----------



## xintricate (Aug 27, 2011)

My first was Promesse by Cacheral given to me by a family friend. To be honest it's too sweet and I don't like it very much but it's all I had at the time, hahah. Plus it reminds me of when I was with my ex-boyfriend so I don't think I'll be revisiting it ;P


----------



## anomenon (Sep 5, 2011)

First bought with my own money: Sweet Honesty by Avon.  Wasn't wild about it at the time.  I probably like it better now, for sentimental reasons.
  	First fragrance I really loved: Le Jardin by Max Factor.  So floral but so fresh and green, considering the era.
  	First signature fragrances: Opium for most of HS, sometimes then-boyfriend's cologne "Machabelli" (sp?) (so leathery and woody.)


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 6, 2011)

The first fragance I had was this cheap perfume that smelled very sweet and flowery. I loved it. My mom bought it for me on my 11th birthday, and I felt all grown up.
  	I don't think I could wear a scent like that now. Sweet perfumes turns really nauseous on me. They just don't mix with my natural odour.
  	I'll wear anything that smells like coconut or vanilla. I also have a soft spot for Dior Midnight Poison (I think that's what it's called), but I can't afford it, and the last bottle was a gift.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha this post brings me back.  My first scents were Dream and Heaven by the GAP.  I can't remember which one I was introduced to first.


----------



## SWEETGOODBYES (Sep 7, 2011)

One of alladin but that doesn't count :')
  	I think it was my Davidoff - Cool water
  	Still lovin it


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 15, 2011)

I think my first one was Musk by Alyssa Ashley. Yes I've always liked strong scents but I haven't purchased that one after the one and only bottle I owned as a teenager. Then there were some really cheap ones sold in 90s that aren't sold anymore.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2011)

Juice


----------



## Brittni (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol I clearly remember Loves Baby Soft when I was a pre-teen, but other than that I can't remember my first real perfume scent. Now though my staple/signature scent choice is In Control by Britney Spears...mmm


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 18, 2011)

Mine was Avon's Sweet Honesty and then Love's Baby Soft.


----------



## noniek (Sep 18, 2011)

I remember : estee lauder pleasure, and still love it until now


----------



## litelity (Oct 2, 2011)

My first perfume was a vanilla scented one, it was for teenagers, with very very foodie vanilla smell. I continued with body shop's vanilla eau de toilette and continue to have it until now.
  	However I enjoy some more light and refreshing smell now. My go to perfume now is Green Tea from Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 2, 2011)

I honestly can't reminder was my very first scent was, except that it was a fruity (kiddish smelling)  body spary.  My favorite perfume now is DKNY Be Delicious (original), but that might soon change as I am currently loving Chanel Chance (pink version).


----------



## thebambinadoll (Dec 1, 2011)

I honestly cannot stand to be around any perfume I used when I was younger and continue to wonder what in the heck I was thinking! I can't remember specifically what my debut into perfume was, but I remember a few included Night Magic (which is so powdery it makes me want to puke) & Sweet Honesty from Avon, Tommy Girl, and Curious. I am into somewhat more mature fragrances now, but still lean towards a gourmand scent. My favourites are Marc Jacobs Lola, Miss Dior Cherie, Viva La Juicy, Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere, Coco Mademoiselle, Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One, and anything that isn't too sugary sweet but has vanilla or coconut notes in it.


----------



## pastelflower (Feb 12, 2012)

My first perfumes were Love's Baby Soft and Exclamation when I was in elementary school! I also used to use the Primo body spray that came in the little can for $.99.

  	My first as an adult was Givenchy's Extravaganza.


----------



## emily25 (Feb 17, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			*My first perfume was* *"Lacoste perfume"* *Now i love to use* "*dolce and gabbana perfume*"......


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 12, 2012)

Started out with my mom's Ralph Lauren Ralph (the blue one), then moved onto Givenchy Green Tea (Don't know what I was thinking), and then Vera Wang Princess and Juicy Couture!


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 3, 2012)

First one I picked for myself independent of the parental units was Eternity by Calvin Klein.  I cannot wear that now without having 80s flashbacks.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2012)

My first was either T-Girl by Tommy Hilfiger or Touch of Pink by Lacoste.. I still have the T-Girl bottle for nostalgic purposes.  I was... what, 15? Lol


----------



## lenchen (May 15, 2012)

My was Quelques fleurs at 15 and I still use it today.


----------



## Scheherazade (May 16, 2012)

Ralph Lauren _Ralph._ I'd just started my GCSEs, so I must have been 15/16. It was love at first sniff, and I still buy a bottle occasionally.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

well my VERY first fragrance of any kind was one of those 'kids' fragrances from bath and body works! I don't remember the scent at al, but it was purple and it had yellow packaging. 

  	My first 'big girl' perfume was a bottle of Chanel Eau Premiere that I got for my 18th birthday!


----------



## mayushka (Jun 7, 2012)

My first one was D&G Blue Light. I still love it, it's fresh and light, sort of a summer fragrance.


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 23, 2012)

Mine was Love's Baby Soft.... or some of the Bonne Bell perfumes.


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Nov 11, 2012)

My first fragrances were Malibu Musk, Navy and Exclamation.  These were huge when I was in junior high.  In high school I wore Incognito.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 15, 2012)

Fleur D'interdit by Givenchy.

  	My uncle got it for my grandmother as a mothers' day gift, she didn't like it and gave it to me. I was around 13 and chuffed to death to have a high end perfume when most of my friends were using drugstore stuff. 

  	The next year same thing happened with Ralph (the original blue one). My uncle had a very bizarre idea of what fragrances a 60 year old might fancy. Now he sticks to home decorations


----------



## lenchen (Nov 17, 2012)

I forgot I already answered this thread! lol


----------



## Honi (Dec 28, 2012)

I've had Laura by Laura Biagotti since i was very young, I still love it and repurchase it when im out of it! Its one of those blasts from the pasts that i never get sick of!


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

My first perfume was Wild Musk by Coty....cheap I know, but I loved it.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 6, 2013)

tommy girl..........


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, This is completely impossible. I am a big fan of perfume and i used lots of brands. I really don't remember and i am not sure about that but i think it would be island kiss.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 8, 2013)

My first perfume?
  	A drugstore violet scent at the age of 9.
  	Followed by Yardley's English lavender.
  	Then 4711.
  	And on and on till yesterday's purchase of Tom Ford's Italian Cypress.


----------



## cocotears (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was Baby Phat Goddess. I think I started wearing it eighth grade and stopped at the end of ninth grade. I still have the bottle in one of bathroom drawers and whenever I smell it, it brings back memories.


----------



## JaMK (Aug 3, 2013)

My first scent was when I was around 11....It was CK1


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 11, 2013)

Mine was cacharel anais anais too and while I do not wear it any more I do not dislike it.


----------



## mandrake (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine was Joop - Nuit d'Éte that was more than 15 years ago. Now since that is hardly available or not affordable, I've got the dupe that smells the same. And I still love that scent :-D


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

Sophiaaa said:


> Haha, This is completely impossible. I am a big fan of perfume and i used lots of brands. I really don't remember and i am not sure about that but i think it would be island kiss.


Same here!
  However, I think it was Joop - All about Eve.


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 5, 2013)

Does this count as a first fragrance? XD  It's a perfume/cologne for babies and my mom loved buying that when I was a baby.  My sisters and I couldn't escape from Nenuco, lol.

  Technically my first perfumes were the fruity and sweet Barbie ones from the 90's that they sell on perfume shops and the perfumes my mom deemed as special occasion worthy for a kid were Ciara and Sunflowers.  I remember when they used to sell the powder version of Sunflowers which I don't know if they make it anymore.  Tbh, I don't remember how either of them smell like right now.  Nowadays the perfumes that I love wearing are Chanel Chance (Eau Fraiche), Ralph from Ralph Lauren, and Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire (parfum).


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Scheherazade said:


> Ralph Lauren _Ralph._ I'd just started my GCSEs, so I must have been 15/16. It was love at first sniff, and I still buy a bottle occasionally.


  That was my first one too. Although I haven't been able to bring myself to purchase it again, it seems so strong now. I moved on to Romance.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 28, 2014)

My first was Avon Haiku. I carried around a little tester until my mom got me one for my birthday, don't remember how old I was.

  Then, I found a coupon for a free mini of Dream Angels Heavenly by VS and wore it for ages. Mom got me a coffret of the VS Dream Angels perfume and I liked all of them.

  My first big girl perfume was Burberry the Beat. Wore it all the time until I really got into perfume and started wearing more perfumes.


----------



## pin3ska (Aug 17, 2014)

My first perfume was Woman of Earth (Avon)


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 18, 2014)

My first perfume was Sweet Honesty by Avon.


----------



## sandrasuellen (Aug 22, 2014)

My first perfume was Innamorata from O Boticário. Currently, I hate this smell hahaha


----------



## neferten21 (Aug 24, 2014)

My mom got me a bottle of Avon's relaunced fragrance Honeysuckle when I was a preteen, but the first department store fragrance I got was Clinique's Happy as a Christmas gift!


----------



## GinghamDot (Aug 26, 2014)

Very first was Petite Naté in the little dab-on bottle. I wonder what it would smell like to me now, but I do remember just being gaga over it then.  My first perfume as a teen was White Shoulders, which is still nice in its own way, but it is a bit mumsy and reminds me so much of the hard years of middle and high school that I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 22, 2014)

My first perfume was Betty Barclay Woman. It was quite soft, but still a green scent. I probably wouldn't use it anymore.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

Harajuku Lovers G...now it smells like suntan lotion to me, yuck! haha.


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Oct 1, 2014)

I wore Malibu musk, navy, exclamation and incognito in junior high.  They were my absolute favorites!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 12, 2014)

If my memory serves me right the first scent I use was Nenuko a very mild and sweet smell baby cologne.  I really love perfumes but I choose mild perfumes because strong perfumes make me sick and sneeze.


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh gosh, I think it was... Bonne Bell bottled emotions' 'Romantic', maybe? It was definitely one of the 'bottled emotions', it was pink. I had like two of them, and they both wound up making me feel so sick, they were awful on me. But that's seventh grade all over... grand aspirations and a lot of stink and nausea.


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 15, 2014)

My first perfume was anna sui love.... I constantly used it and ended up running out, I then moved on to davidoff echo and paris hilton perfumes.


----------



## Narwhalique (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe it was Vanilla Fields, introduced to me by my mom. I haven't touched it in years but I'm pretty sure she still has a bottle around.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 8, 2014)

I reckon it was Sunset Heat by Escada! I was frankly quite old before i got into perfumes


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 26, 2014)

Angel by theirry mugler.... I got it as a birthday gift from my dad when I was 13.... I fell inlove with the bottle...the scent was not very age appropriate back then it was kinda strong.. I only used it during special occasions, ended up getting rid of prob 60% of the bottle cause it went bad..but I still love the scent it brings back memories.. I think I may purchase it again next winter.


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

Baby Soft, followed by Curve. Worked at Hollister in my teens and wore their August & Malaia fragrances. I think Ralph Lauren Wild was next. Still wear Wild and Malaia every once in awhile, though never the other two


----------



## rida12 (Feb 28, 2015)

I also use this perfume. its very nice perfume.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 1, 2015)

Electric Youth. Haha!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 1, 2015)

My first perfume was Escada - Island Kiss. I still like it but I wouldn't wear it. Then in my early teen years I was wearing Cacharel - Amor Amor. I bought a new bottle last year because it reminds me of a great time. Now my favourites are Angel EDT and La vie est belle. I've noticed that my taste changes over the year, so I tend to occasionally check on perfumes that I've hated before. For example, 2 years ago I absolutely hated TF Black Orchid, last week I liked it so much that I'm considering buying it.


----------



## eeshbeesh (Mar 4, 2015)

My 1st bottle of perfume was Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger. I remember begging my mom for months to buy it for me and when she did I would bathe in it everyday. (Sad I know lol) .. Definitely doesn't fit my style nowadays.  Do they even still make it??


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Clinique Happy.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

My first perfume was Navy, red door, sunflowers and CK Eternity. I would say I do not prefer those powdery, heavy scents now and like lighter, cleaner ones now. I currently wear Elizabeth and James Black. Not too strong on me.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Shawna said:


> ops: I was a total 80's girl, and Exclamation was my favorite perfume. I can't stand it now, but I guess I still favor the sweet scents. My favorite is Pink Sugar, and I also love YSL Babydoll, Dessert Taste, any sweet Demeter fragrances, oh, and one that doesn't fit into the sweet group - I love Prada's new fragrance. Mmm, amber and patchouli. It is just such a classic scent.


  Omg I totally had Exclamation and Tribal? I do not think I could wear those now!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

Dior - Poison


----------



## Hamza082 (Aug 10, 2017)

Coco Mademoiselle was my fast perfume. I was collecting Mademoiselle in 2001. Personally, I love its sensual freshness. Its smell really sweet for my young age.


----------



## Koromaru (Mar 7, 2019)

I think my first scent was Prince Matchabelli Fresh White Musk. I probably tried my mother's Lancome Tresor before that, but I was never a fan of it.


----------



## aic (Aug 6, 2019)

Givenchy very irresistible


----------

